# L'edicola di Fiorello arriva in Tv, su Sky



## admin (11 Dicembre 2012)

Dopo il successo ottenuto su* Internet *e su* Youtube*, l'appuntamento con la rassegna stampa mattutina sbarca anche in tv. *Fiorello*, in compagnia dei suoi amici, racconta e commenta i *fatti di cronaca* con tutta la sua *ironia*. Il programma si chiama *Edicolafiore* ed è possibile vederlo in *tv* due volte al giorno (*orari*: alle 10 ed alle 21,05) su *Sky Uno*


----------

